# Yoder Stick Burner Owners



## weinnmann (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been looking at getting a new yoder stick burner and just wanted to know who owns one and how they like it?


----------



## mossymo (Apr 11, 2013)

I do not own one but have heard nothing but good about them. I do have a Yoder YS640 and can say the welding, materials, craftsmanship and customer service is second to none. They really put out a product and support it like small,  proud Ma and Pa shop would.


----------



## frogbbq (May 18, 2013)

I've had my Yoder for over a month now. I love it more every time I smoke with it. I've been dialing in the sweet spot.. cooked some ribs yesterday with no foil that have match any I've done with foil!

This is custom but essentially a double wide stockton with insulated box and their 24",48" grill. 













photo.JPG



__ frogbbq
__ May 18, 2013






I definitely want another one for home.

Cheers


----------



## boshawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Frogbbq the stockton is what I have been looking at. How much  fuelyou use in that thing and how well does it hold temp?


----------



## hopmeister (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Yoder Durango and Love It and so do the Neighbors and those I Cater For.....I have absolutely no problem with even heat and keeping a nice blue smoke going in it constantly.. No one could believe my first cook on it....... I've been cooking over 35 years and always wanted this kind of smoker that will last a lifetime.... I love the 1/4 inch steel construction...This thing is a powerhouse and it is way more than I could have asked for......

Being a Traditionalist that Loves Strictly Stick Burning the Yoder Durango Definitely Filled the Bill.

I can not say enough about how happy I am with Yoder's Workmanship,Quality and Service.

If you have any questions feel free to drop me a line.

Hop


----------



## hopmeister (Jan 2, 2014)

1469800_10201106813294773_1324202115_n.jpg



__ hopmeister
__ Jan 2, 2014


















IMG_20131103_105103_299.jpg



__ hopmeister
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## hopmeister (Jan 2, 2014)

Bones aren't straight but it ate well.













IMG_20131228_172937_244.jpg



__ hopmeister
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------

